# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Comparaison en valeur absolue

## ngouagme

salut, je suis sur un projet et j'aimerai pouvoir crire simplement en vhdl et sans utiliser les entiers signs la fonction constante par intervalle  dfinie ci-dessous:
- elle est gale  c1 si abs(a-b)< abs(c-d)
- elle est egale  c2 si abs(a-b)> abs(c-d)
- elle est gale  c3 si abs(a-b)= abs(c-d)
NB: abs dsigne la valeur absolue, les parametres a,b,c,d,c1 et c2 sont des constantes positives, cependant a-b ou c-d peut etre ngatif et je ne veux pas utiliser les entiers signs dans mon code.
Merci de me repondre pour la suite de mon projet.

----------

